# Healthier food options?



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hummus & guacamole!

That's all I got.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Pasta with veggies, maybe a stirfry?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Aaaah I posted this in the wrong place 

Maybe one of the mods can be nice enough to move me to the Party section.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sure someone will move it. Either way enjoy the extra exposure!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

You could do turkey and spinach flatbread rolls cut into slices , stack them and they will look like a spine. Salsa and baked tortilla chips cut into halloween shapes with cookie cutters. Sugar free jello shooters with low/ no fat cool whip. These are healthy yet delicious options that are also festive for a halloween party.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Butterball Turkey sausage. You could bake it or grill it, cut into chunks and keep it warm in a crock pot. 
I agree with RCIAG, the hummus & guac is a great choice, maybe a bag of baked chips


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I say its a party and have party food. And you don't need to be the one to decide what people eat. Just have some healthy options as opposed to only supplying healthy foods. Have the pizza and dips and have fruit and veggy platters. People on diets can have pizza, just not 4 or 6 pieces, and they know that. So relax and enjoy. ;D


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Since you asked, I would expand your veggie platter a little bit - add some celery & maybe some sliced red or orange peppers to your carrots, cukes & tomatoes. Then add some plain crackers & some hummus along with maybe an onion dip and that's got a bunch of great options for someone watching their weight. They can make a meal from it or they can just nibble & snack. 

I also always love to see fruit. You don't have to do anything elaborate - it could be as simple as a large plate with a pile of grapes, a couple oranges/tangerines, a couple of pears and a few plain apples, along with a knife for cutting. 

As far as a main course that's easy to prepare - something that's simple, easy, inexpensive and sort of "goes with" your menu is pasta with pesto sauce. I would boil a box of rotini noodles (they come in whole wheat or even veggie noodles and they are good!) and then buy a jar of pesto at the supermarket. It's a pretty healthy option even if you don't use whole wheat noodles. Once you drain the pasta, pour in about half the jar (depending on size) and stir it up. Add a little extra olive oil to keep it from being too dry and YUM! In case anyone isn't familiar with pesto, it's just basil leaves, olive oil & pine nuts all put into the food processor & finely blended. You would just need forks for it. I happen to love pesto, but if you don't like basil then it's probably a bad option!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm on a diet and I always save to treat myself at parties. I wouldn't worry about people not eating...their choice.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

The only thing on your menu that I would find edible is the veggie plate. Maybe a couple of the wings. These are your friends, so I assume this is the type of food you eat at their houses, and it is their taste as well as yours? All that fat, meat and starch! Too much for me, even at a party. 
May I suggest you make it a partial potluck? Let them know what you will have and ask them to bring something light (whatever that may mean). You might get more veggies, but you might also be surprised at what they come up with.
Another option is a baked potato bar. Bake them, wrap in foil and keep in oven or crock pot until serving time. Google toppings.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

diajoh said:


> The only thing on your menu that I would find edible is the veggie plate. Maybe a couple of the wings. These are your friends, so I assume this is the type of food you eat at their houses, and it is their taste as well as yours? All that fat, meat and starch! Too much for me, even at a party.
> May I suggest you make it a partial potluck? Let them know what you will have and ask them to bring something light (whatever that may mean). You might get more veggies, but you might also be surprised at what they come up with.
> Another option is a baked potato bar. Bake them, wrap in foil and keep in oven or crock pot until serving time. Google toppings.


Wow. That was harsh. Lol! Yeah, pizza is a pretty normal thing I think most people have at friend's houses. All of it and the Queso will be eaten most likely. 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Spooky McWho said:


> You could do turkey and spinach flatbread rolls cut into slices , stack them and they will look like a spine. Salsa and baked tortilla chips cut into halloween shapes with cookie cutters. Sugar free jello shooters with low/ no fat cool whip. These are healthy yet delicious options that are also festive for a halloween party.


Yes! We practically live on flatbread in this house! I can't believe I didn't think of it. Salsa is a great idea too!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Since you asked, I would expand your veggie platter a little bit - add some celery & maybe some sliced red or orange peppers to your carrots, cukes & tomatoes. Then add some plain crackers & some hummus along with maybe an onion dip and that's got a bunch of great options for someone watching their weight. They can make a meal from it or they can just nibble & snack.
> 
> I also always love to see fruit. You don't have to do anything elaborate - it could be as simple as a large plate with a pile of grapes, a couple oranges/tangerines, a couple of pears and a few plain apples, along with a knife for cutting.
> 
> As far as a main course that's easy to prepare - something that's simple, easy, inexpensive and sort of "goes with" your menu is pasta with pesto sauce. I would boil a box of rotini noodles (they come in whole wheat or even veggie noodles and they are good!) and then buy a jar of pesto at the supermarket. It's a pretty healthy option even if you don't use whole wheat noodles. Once you drain the pasta, pour in about half the jar (depending on size) and stir it up. Add a little extra olive oil to keep it from being too dry and YUM! In case anyone isn't familiar with pesto, it's just basil leaves, olive oil & pine nuts all put into the food processor & finely blended. You would just need forks for it. I happen to love pesto, but if you don't like basil then it's probably a bad option!


So probably taking your suggestions for expanding the veggie platter for the party and adding some grapes. 

I'm actually taking your pesto pasta suggestion for dinner next week! That sounds great and I just got a food processor!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm definitely bring peppermint ice cream and Rumpleminz to make peppermint shakes but I'm also considering bringing vanilla ice cream or frozen yogurt and pumpkin to make pumpkin shakes. I also plan on buying some pizzas at some point - chicken, beef, onion and jalapeños are my favs. 

If you bring something really healthy, like broccoli, use hummus as a dip.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Sigh, you people and your hummus!

Lol

I hate hummus!! However, since so many people seem to like it, I could consider it. Any brand recommendations?


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stochey said:


> Sigh, you people and your hummus!
> 
> Lol
> 
> I hate hummus!! However, since so many people seem to like it, I could consider it. Any brand recommendations?


You're not alone in your hummus hate 
As a healthy option my suggestion would be caprese skewers. I do these at every party and they are always a huge hit. Just take some small fresh mozzarella balls, grape tomato and a piece of fresh basil and stick it on a small skewer. I don't even put any dressing or anything because the fresh basil provides so much flavor and keeps it nice and neat.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

lettuce wraps! keep it vegetarian or add cooked chicken 
or whole wheat pasta salad. black bean and corn salsa with whole grain chips or crackers


----------



## Tiffany78 (Sep 17, 2014)

1. This is the best and easiest salsa. I call it cheaters salsa because you are not using fresh tomatoes and you make the blender do the work for you and yet you get all kinds of awesome feedback! *****Google pioneer woman's restaurant salsa
2. I also make stomboli (frozen bread dough, thawed. rolled out, topped, then rolled up and baked) instead of pizza it is really quick to make (make ahead and refrigerate till ready to bake) and you can make it all veggie, or all meat etc. I serve it with marinara dipping sauce kept warm in a mini crock pot.
3. This year we are doing a spider web 7 layer dip as well ***google spider web 7 layer dip for recipe
4. Chips, pretzels, veggies served with the salsa, dip (and hummus.)
5. We also either do a big pot of chili or bbq beef or chicken (shredded and cooked in a crock pot to keep warm) served on buns because that is filling and easy and cheap. 
6. some type of dessert and candy(because it is super fun to get candy even though you no longer trick or treat!) . 
It is a lot but not hard or expensive over all and everyone has something they want, whether health conscious, vegan or whatever.

***I couldn't add links because I am new here, but if you google you can find the recipes I suggest.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Ha ha ha! My husband refuses to even taste hummus. Frankly, I think he's missing out, but more for me that way! I think the SABRA brand hummus is very good. They make lots of different flavors. I'd probably go with the "classic hummus" for a party. 

Hope your pesto dinner goes well! Now I want some too!


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Didn't mean to be harsh, and I am sorry if it upset you, but although I would never say anything to the hostess who provided the food, that's what would be in my mind. When you said some people just eat the veggies, it made me think I wasn't alone in not liking heavy fare at a party. And nobody will tell you, because you're providing the food (therefore guests have no right to ***** and complain. Remember that, if anyone does. You paid for it, so you can get what you want).
I work in a hospital kitchen, and we do caterings. We did at my last hospital, too. Before that, I worked in a deli (I was a newspaper editor once, but no catering there). 
When the request calls for a hearty appetizer, we often use meatballs. Frozen meatballs heated in tomato sauce, BBQ sauce, or sweet-and-sour. You can make meatballs yourself, but the price difference may not be that much, and the time savings is significant. 
We also use pot stickers and chicken strips. 
Deli trays are expensive, but easy to make on your own and much cheaper. Don't get the meat and cheese cut too thin. Quarter it and lay it out on a platter. Or, get the meat very thick and cut in chunks.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Turkey meatballs in bbq sauce
Marinated cucumbers
Fruit Salad (we make a really simple one with canned mandarine oranges, canned pineapple, sliced bananas, and some shredded coconut)
Deviled eggs using greek yogurt instead of Mayo
Cucumber finger sandwhiches (we just buy a bag of sliced baguette bread and put a little herbed cream cheese and a cucumber slice on top)


----------



## Angstschreeuw (Sep 21, 2014)

How about a water melon brain?

http:/www.instructables.com/id/Halloween-Melon-Brain


----------



## DevilDog2001 (Sep 22, 2014)

I would suggest a big pot of vegetarian chili (I usually use the chunky vegetarian chili recipe from Cooking Light, using petite diced tomatoes, whole peeled tomatoes (easier for people to pick out if they hate them!), and frozen corn kernals). You can whip it up quickly and put it in a crock pot for serving. It's also vegan, and you can always put shredded cheddar or jack on the side for people to add if they choose. It's filling and healthy, and I get asked to bring it every time we go somewhere--even the meat eaters love it. 

Just a thought. Easy and cheap.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

diajoh said:


> Didn't mean to be harsh, and I am sorry if it upset you, but although I would never say anything to the hostess who provided the food, that's what would be in my mind. When you said some people just eat the veggies, it made me think I wasn't alone in not liking heavy fare at a party. And nobody will tell you, because you're providing the food (therefore guests have no right to ***** and complain. Remember that, if anyone does. You paid for it, so you can get what you want).
> I work in a hospital kitchen, and we do caterings. We did at my last hospital, too. Before that, I worked in a deli (I was a newspaper editor once, but no catering there).
> When the request calls for a hearty appetizer, we often use meatballs. Frozen meatballs heated in tomato sauce, BBQ sauce, or sweet-and-sour. You can make meatballs yourself, but the price difference may not be that much, and the time savings is significant.
> We also use pot stickers and chicken strips.
> Deli trays are expensive, but easy to make on your own and much cheaper. Don't get the meat and cheese cut too thin. Quarter it and lay it out on a platter. Or, get the meat very thick and cut in chunks.


No worries! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

Stochey said:


> Sigh, you people and your hummus!
> 
> Lol
> 
> I hate hummus!! However, since so many people seem to like it, I could consider it. Any brand recommendations?


Have you tried hummus with salty pretzel sticks? It's really good


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

Roasted Cauliflower; Roast the whole head! After do a lite brush of butter tinted with a tiny amount of red food coloring to give it a pink shiny hue...it'll look like a brain.

Ingredients




1 tablespoon vegetable oil 

1 head cauliflower

1½ cups plain Greek yogurt

1 lime, zested and juiced

2 tablespoons chile powder

1 tablespoon cumin

1 tablespoon garlic powder

1 teaspoon curry powder

2 teaspoons kosher salt

1 teaspoon black pepper


1. Preheat the oven to 400° and lightly grease a small baking sheet with vegetable oil. Set aside.

2. Trim the base of the cauliflower to remove any green leaves and the woody stem.

3. In a medium bowl, combine the yogurt with the lime zest and juice, chile powder, cumin, garlic powder, curry powder, salt and pepper.

4. Dunk the cauliflower into the bowl and use a brush or your hands to smear the marinade evenly over its surface. (Excess marinade can be stored in the refrigerator in an airtight container for up to three days and used with meat, fish or other veggies.)

5. Place the cauliflower on the prepared baking sheet and roast until the surface is dry and lightly browned, 30 to 40 minutes. The marinade will make a crust on the surface of the cauliflower.


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

Do deviled eggs, but soak the eggs in soy sauce and add wasabi to the yolk mixture. The egg whites will turn brown and the yolk mixture will turn green....they'll look like rotten eggs.


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

Instead of the carbs of bruschetta, use a small slice of cauliflower:
the cauliflower stands in for the bread, with a thin sheet of blood sausage melted over it,...iit looks kind of nasty but tastes fantastic


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

How about serving Borscht?
The deep red color makes it perfect for this time of year!


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

Risotto, but use a little bit of squid ink to turn it black! good side dish or base


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

This one isn't as healthy...but it's healthier than Pizza and other junk food!! 
roll any desired filling into a long puff pastry (picture will help you understand what I'm saying) - it can be made sweet or savory, use your family recipe or let the imagination go wild. If you don't know where to start, check out allrecipes.com
then bake...


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

Rack of lamb...because it's literally a chunk of meat on a bone....
and on the side, Red Salad (which is tart and tangy)

For the salad
2 raw beetroot, peeled and finely grated
1/4 raw red cabbage with its core cut out, very finely sliced
1 very small red onion, peeled, cut in half from top to bottom and finely sliced (to mellow its bite, soak in cold water while you make the rest of the salad, then drain)
6 healthy dollops of crème fraîche
2 healthy bunches of chervil, picked

For the dressing
Healthy splashes of extra virgin olive oil
A little gesture of balsamic vinegar
A small handful of extra-fine capers
Sea salt and black pepper






Mix everything together for the dressing. Toss all your raw red vegetables in the dressing, taste and adjust seasoning, then on six plates place a bushel of this red mixture. Next to this, nustle your blob of crème fraîche as if the two ingredients were good friends, not on top of each other as if they were lovers. Finally a clump of the chervil rested next to the other ingredients in the friendly fashion. A very striking salad ready for the eater to mess up.


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

....and going back to the squid ink...it will turn almost everything black. 
you can marinate steak, chicken or whichever protein in it....for an odd looking dish that doesn't taste strange.


----------



## TemporaryHero (Aug 22, 2013)

Tumeric will turn white things orange, too (including your fingers!)!!
So how about black chicken and orange rice? LOL
I just thought of that one, so I may just use it myself


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Pumpkin turkey chili. Served with cheese, sourcream, corn muffins and baked tortilla chips for those who want it. 

2 lb 99% lean ground turkey
1/2 tsp olive oil
1 small onion, chopped
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 tsp chili powder, to taste
2 bay leaves
2 tsp cumin
1 tsp oregano
2 (15 oz cans) white northern or navy beans (I prefer Goya) rinsed and drained
15 oz can pumpkin puree (not pumpkin pie filling)
4.5 oz canned chopped green chile
2 cups low sodium, fat free chicken broth
chopped cilantro and chives for topping
salt and pepper to taste
low fat sour cream for topping (optional)




Low cal pumpkin dip served with apple slices and ginger snaps.

15 oz can pumpkin
3/4 cup brown sugar (Splenda would work too)
1 tsp vanilla
1/8 tsp cinnamon
1/8 tsp pumpkin pie spice (or more to taste)
6 oz fat free Greek yogurt 
8 oz lite cool whip free
cut up apples to dip


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

I didn't scour all the comments but I'm thinking of bringing broccoli and hummus. Hummus comes in many flavored varieties and is really healthy: it also makes raw broccoli taste less like poop. Broccoli and hummus is a great finger food dip combo. The only negative side is that broccoli gives some people intestinal gas. 

Also consider nuts. And if you do, buy some small paper cups for people to put them in to eat from and use to scoop from the main dish. This not only keeps dirty fingers off the main supply but also keeps people's hands clean and if they eat straight from the cup, as if they are drinking a liquid, it keeps the nuts in their mouths and not on your furniture and carpet. 

Hope that helps!

Marcy


----------

